# Hudson Valley Large Scale RR club Recent Show Video



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry this is a little late, but had some issues to resolve............ Enjoy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Mr. Nick! I like those signals, even though they never had them over here in the West coast. 61 car freight. I think the kids love the long trains, I know I still count the cars. 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 15 May 2011 07:20 PM 
Nice Mr. Nick! I like those signals, even though they never had them over here in the West coast. 61 car freight. I think the kids love the long trains, I know I still count the cars. 

Greg 
Hi Greg,

Those are S and B Signals the older version and they work great. 

I brought 147 Coal cars to run but as you can see we ran out of set up

Time and siding space. Looks cool none the less, Dash 9s have the 

Great QSI Sounds and USAT trucks installed and are the Hoppers have

USAT Diecast trucks as it makes them track better.......









People REALLY do ENJOY long trains at shows. They can sit


there for hours. 


You BETCHA, LOL...............


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well i made some more corrections to the video..............









You BETCHA ...........LOL..............


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

What NO GG1???
BAH!!








I do want to thank you for elevating your camera though and taking some distance shots. 
I really get tired of everyone taking the same ground level videos. Usually so close to the train all the time that you never get an idea of what the actual layouts look like.
Nice work Nick
Ron


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

want to thank you for elevating your camera though and taking some distance shots. I really get tired of everyone taking the same ground level videos. Usually so close to the train all the time that you never get an idea of what the actual layouts look like.
Nice work Nick
Ron

Yup i had it there and ran it for a hour on its own, I forgot and brought the Heavyweights with the Kadees and not the USAT Streamliners with standard couplers.

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAA My bad ................


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Long trains rule,,,,I read that someplace way back.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Fun Video Nick, And thanks again for letting us run with you guys. We had a great time.

Fred


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos Nick. Always enjoy the NYC Heavy wt's. in actions.. But then I parcel to heavy wt's. from the old days. 
Keep up the videos... Noel 









I barrowed your happy winnie..hahahahaha


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 21 May 2011 10:02 AM 
Great videos Nick. Always enjoy the NYC Heavy wt's. in actions.. But then I parcel to heavy wt's. from the old days. 
Keep up the videos... Noel 









I barrowed your happy winnie..hahahahaha


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------

